# Airlift Performance Series front struts install



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Had decent enough weather yesterday to install the new Airlift Performance Series front struts. Zero clearance issues running max negative camber (-3*). Still laying frame with 205/40/17's.

From Airlift these do not go "as low" as the XL's. My frame hits at a lower PSI than it used to with the XL's on the same wheel/tire setup. These do have threaded bodies which will easily get anyone with any setup on the ground granted you aren't hung up on something else. You'll obviously lose lift in threading the bag down lower. From Airlift the bag is thread locked all the way up. I'm trying to find out what all is entailed in breaking the thread lock loose and spinning the bag down. It may be used to seal the bag which is why it was done. There is no mention of this anywhere including the directions. Anyone who knows the technical reasons please feel free to chime in. Going to be emailing Airlift shortly to get their answer. 

I have no comment on how they ride in comparison because there is snow, salt and ice still all over the roads and I'm a *****. 




































9.5" et18 -4.5* / 9" et19 -3*




































Lift comparison to Airlift Slam XL's on the white GTI

Want to send a thanks to Andrew at Open Road Tuning for all the help. Get at him for any air ride questions or purchases :beer: :beer:


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

Not much lift, but hey... who needs it!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Looks awesome Bryan, thanks for creating the thread!

+ thanks for the good words :thumbup::beer:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

BBSWagen said:


> Not much lift, but hey... who needs it!


Not much is lost compared to the XL's. maybe 1/4-1/2" at most. It's plenty of lift in my opinion to get over a speed bump or into a driveway


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Looks awesome Bryan, thanks for creating the thread!
> 
> + thanks for the good words :thumbup::beer:


Beer soon. :beer: :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2012)

It's awesome to see these getting installed, let us know how much better the ride quality is once you take a drive. Just an FYI you are missing the damping adjustment knob that secures to the top of the strut.

To clear a few things up for people. 
-You can still lay subframe with these new threaded body struts (frame modification might be require).
-You DO NOT adjust the height of the bag, it is the lower mount that is adjustable. This will help you dial in your desired ride pressure/height, max dropped position, and total lift. 
-We include a wrench to allow adjustment of the lower mount.


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

:beer::beer:


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

:beer::beer:


----------



## Culver (Jun 1, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> It's awesome to see these getting installed, let us know how much better the ride quality is once you take a drive. Just an FYI you are missing the damping adjustment knob that secures to the top of the strut.
> 
> To clear a few things up for people.
> -You can still lay subframe with these new threaded body struts (frame modification might be require).
> ...


I have both knobs. Didnt realize they stayed on? How?

Does adjusting the lower mount gain you more drop for someone on a bigger wheel set up? Does it essentially raise the lower strut portion up towards the bag? Assume you remove it from the knuckle first?


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Hammer those pinch welds flat:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2012)

bryangb said:


> I have both knobs. Didnt realize they stayed on? How?
> 
> Does adjusting the lower mount gain you more drop for someone on a bigger wheel set up? Does it essentially raise the lower strut portion up towards the bag? Assume you remove it from the knuckle first?


Some of the adjustment knobs secure to the strut with a locking nut, the MKV model does not secure to the strut. I was just making the comment for anyone else that might be curious of how to make a damping adjustment.

An important piece of information in regards to adjusting the lower mount, you MUST confirm proper wheel/tire clearance to the bag. The lower adjustment will help you fine tune the total drop, ride height, and total lift you will see from the front struts depending on the wheel and tire combination along with desired stance. This will help people with stretch/poke lay the car out without damaging their wheels/tires/fenders. This will also help the people with a larger wheel/tire diameter get the maxiumum drop possible pending clearance with the bag/tire along with any other obstructions.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I have it adjusted to 15 for now. Gonna go for a drive this weekend. I kept the adjustment knobs off as I didn't see a way they attached permanently and securely. 

So am I right in that the entire lower strut body threads up towards the bag? This means the strut would have to be removed from the knuckle first, correct?


----------



## Dibaltic (Jun 23, 2009)

bryangb said:


> I have it adjusted to 15 for now. Gonna go for a drive this weekend. I kept the adjustment knobs off as I didn't see a way they attached permanently and securely.
> 
> So am I right in that the entire lower strut body threads up towards the bag? This means the strut would have to be removed from the knuckle first, correct?


That is correct, my function and form coil overs I used to have did same thing. It just shortens the whole strut rather then lowering the bag


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Dibaltic said:


> That is correct, my function and form coil overs I used to have did same thing. It just shortens the whole strut rather then lowering the bag


Word. Thanks for the confirmation. 

Airlift: it would help people if this were discussed somewhere. Haven't seen this mentioned anywhere.. Including the instructions. Can't believe you didn't provide information on how to adjust the heavily-advertised threaded body. There is a paragraph on how to thread the leader line into the bag, but nothing on how to adjust the threaded body? :what:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

thats why you can't lower the bag anymore,it has o-ring that seals the bag on the strut body.
audi a4 strut in the picture, but it is very similar.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6106/6318776853_46d2cca17a_z.jpg[/img] IMG00141-20111027-1732 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Thank you for that pic :thumbup::beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Would you get out and drive the damn thing :laugh:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Would you get out and drive the damn thing :laugh:


Actually driving your car is over rated


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Last time I tried to drive mine, I blew the torque converter apart. Apparently 48psi is a little too much :laugh:


----------



## AKdub914 (Jun 15, 2010)

how do these feel compared to the xl bags ride wise and performance wise? stiffer? bouncy? hows turning and handling?


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

AKdub914 said:


> how do these feel compared to the xl bags ride wise and performance wise? stiffer? bouncy? hows turning and handling?


Answered you in the MKV forums. 

Short answer: I don't know. Car is parked for the winter 

Shut up Andrew.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Fine, no rides in the racetruck for you! :laugh:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Fine, no rides in the racetruck for you! :laugh:


----------

